# New system, finally..



## bigboi86 (Feb 27, 2007)

I sold my old system a while back, which is why I haven't been on any forums lately. I'm about to build a new system though.

I'm going to use:

Brisbane 65nm x2 processor, socket am2
ASUS M2N SLI blah blah
2gig of Gskill 800mhz ddr2
Thermaltake BT 
7900GS SLI
Antec NeoHE 550w (again)

This should be a decent overclocking system.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2007)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> ASUS M2N SLI blah blah



only gives 1.95v vdimm


----------



## bigboi86 (Feb 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> only gives 1.95v vdimm




Really??

Damn, I'm about to go look that up.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> only gives 1.95v vdimm




Yeah and that can be VERY bad for the birsbane. I cant get over 2.75GHZ with the memory at 2.1V.

Which Brisbane are you going for?


----------



## bigboi86 (Feb 27, 2007)

xbit said:
			
		

> The BIOS of the ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe is based on the Award microcode and offers good overclocking opportunities, particularly:
> 
> Adjusting the clock-generator frequency from 200MHz to 400MHz stepping 1MHz
> Adjusting the PCI Express bus frequency from 100 to 200MHz stepping 1MHz
> ...



You sure? Maybe that was with an older bios?

EDIT: Oh, I'm getting the 1.9ghz, only 95dollars.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> You sure? Maybe that was with an older bios?



must have been it was an older review i looked @ ages ago


----------



## bigboi86 (Feb 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> must have been it was an older review i looked @ ages ago



Hopefully this build will go well. I plan 3ghz+. I am skeptical of the brisbane though(it might turn out to be the new "winchester"), should I go with another core?


----------



## Scavar (Feb 27, 2007)

Not too sure about your motherboard. I think it doesn't have great control for the volts, or maybe that was an MSI board. I forget. You might want to look it up though before you buy, otherwise it sounds like a nice system.


Oh you did look it up, well it looks good. 


I hear the Brisbane stays cool on higher volts, though I haven't seen any OC reviews or anything on it. Whats to lose really at 95$ bucks though? It has to be able to OC at least a little bit paste 2.2 if not past 3 in just a guess.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2007)

get an opty 1210 all steppings reach 3ghz plus most can do 3.2ghz stable and cool

this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819105015


----------



## bigboi86 (Feb 27, 2007)

It will be a waste of money to me if it doesn't overclock above 2.6ghz. lol

Advice taken, I'll go see if I can find some good optys.

EDIT: Nice, 1mb cache on these things, but at $159, I'll have to debate. The only reason I'm building an AM2 system is bang for buck.


----------

